# hesston 1160 mower conditioner questions



## farmer2241 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am thinking about buying a hesston 1160 12 ft. mower conditioner. Just wanting to know if these are good machines, any common problems with them, and are parts still available for a late 80s or early 90s model. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

I had a Hesston 1160 but it was 14 ft cut 16ft overall width, and didn't like it very much. Its just my opinion but mine had augers on both ends that pushed the hay to the rollers. when you get into heavy hay and point rows the swather will pull in the other two windrows and plug the rollers. I had this happen several times and the only way to avoid this is to pick up the swather sooner and leave the point rows uncut, I did alot of custom work at the time and people didn't like seeing hay still out in the field when I got done. Last year I traded the 1160 for a disc mower and have no regrets so far. I mostly bale brome, so maybe for alfalfa or other short grasses the 1160 might be better, but for me it didn't work very well.
Case made an identical mower to the 1160 it was the Case 8370. All parts are interchangeable as far as I know. International dealers normally carried parts for mine or had them very quickly.
Hope this helps


----------



## HayTech1 (Sep 3, 2009)

I really liked mine. I used 3 1160's and had very good success. As long as I kept the auger strippers adjusted and in good condition there was not any plugging problems. Keeping the auger flighting and strippers free of nicks and dings was the key to uniform swaths. I still have one that I use for backup.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I recently purchased a used 1160. I have not got a chance to use it yet (I don't think I can blow snow with it). I have no experience with any make or model of Heston. I am a new Holland man as a rule, but have had a few haybines peel the rubber off of the rollers, and the cost to replace them being out of this world they get parted out, one with new knife and guards, new drive belts and chains. That really makes you cry. So I was ready for something else, I am still hoping for the best with it.

***update*** July 1st, machine has cut about 180 acres so far this year without so much trouble as a broken sickle section. The double augers leave such an even swath with no bunching it makes you wonder if a sickle machine did the cutting. Conditioner works awesome, I beleive the augers also help here and rub some wax off of the stems.


----------



## Joe4 (Jun 9, 2021)

How to changecycle drive belt1160hesston


----------

